# Interesting new GM accessory for the Cruze



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

I found this tonight looking around for new accessories and the rumored concept Z-spec performance Cruze. I just drool over that Z-spec steering wheel.

But I thought these graphics were a nice touch and to be able to get them through the factory and installed at the dealer 

Chevrolet Graphics - Cruze


----------



## bigblacklt1z71 (Mar 21, 2011)

very interesting...hmmm


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

*i like it*

looks nice... i have a cloth interior on my black rs. 2lt but the I think my interior is a little different than than most I've seen i've attached a pic


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the faint checkered flag on the dash passenger side


----------



## sloaner (Mar 13, 2011)

I would love to have that steering wheel, but with black leather.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Derek_sngr said:


> looks nice... i have a cloth interior on my black rs. 2lt but the I think my interior is a little different than than most I've seen i've attached a pic


Is that the "Black & Brick" interior? I've never seen one in person. All the Cruze's around here are the jet black interior or the Cocoa & neutral....


----------



## KrissKross (Nov 29, 2010)

I love the steering wheel. Must feel great to grip that leather


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

gman19 said:


> Is that the "Black & Brick" interior? I've never seen one in person. All the Cruze's around here are the jet black interior or the Cocoa & neutral....


No, the brick is more "red" then yellow. I don't believe the picture shows an available color choice on production models


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Derek_sngr said:


> looks nice... i have a cloth interior on my black rs. 2lt but the I think my interior is a little different than than most I've seen i've attached a pic


OOps...I meant was this one "Black & Brick"?? (post by *Derek_sngr)*



shawn672 said:


> No, the brick is more "red" then yellow. I don't believe the picture shows an available color choice on production models


Yes, you are correct, the OP does not illustrate an available stock color...


----------



## Derek_sngr (Apr 17, 2011)

yeah i just looks like black netting over the red cloth which i think dresses up the enterior 10:1. I love it. it's the only one i've seen so far. thats makes me happy because like to be differant.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah..The steering wheel I think is going to be a dream since GM designed it for their SEMA car. 

But the other thing I found was the custom graphics you can order & the interactive site that Chevy is using..

Chevrolet Graphics - Cruze


----------



## LLCOOLJSON (Apr 22, 2011)

Is the black and red interior rare?...If so, consider my a club member...How man people out there have that color combo interior..


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...back when they first came out, those hood & body stripes were called "skunk" stripes...my '65 Barracuda Formula S had them.

...I kinda/sorta liked the white/blue and blue/white combinations, especially on the 70's Camaro's.


----------



## fuxe (Apr 27, 2011)

It's very nice !


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

LLCOOLJSON said:


> Is the black and red interior rare?...If so, consider my a club member...How man people out there have that color combo interior..


i have the black/red interior which i had to order because there were none anywhere in my state!!!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

can you order this steering wheel for the cruze? 
really intrested in this...looks amazing even though all the steering wheels on stock Cruzes have an amazing touch to them.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i have the black/red interior which i had to order because there were none anywhere in my state!!!


I wanted a black interior until I saw a black ECO on the lot with the red/black interior. It was already sold so I ordered a Crystal Red with red/black interior. I love it. Nothing but compliments when anyone sees it.


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Derek_sngr said:


> yeah i just looks like black netting over the red cloth which i think dresses up the enterior 10:1. I love it. it's the only one i've seen so far. thats makes me happy because like to be differant.


 Thats the same color I have and I LOVE it so much more than the black/black I was originally looking at.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

CHEVYCRUZE RS said:


> can you order this steering wheel for the cruze?
> really intrested in this...looks amazing even though all the steering wheels on stock Cruzes have an amazing touch to them.


I know that they made the steering wheel as part of the SEMA car. But as to if they will every produce it is another thing. 

I emailed GM Performance about the GM SEMA Z-Spec car & if the parts were going to be avail. through the catalog. No response yet..


----------



## twin1987 (Mar 28, 2011)

I also the red and black int, with a black ext. Had to order mine also as there was nothing within 500 miles. Mine was the first one my dealer had with that combo and they had it sitting outside for about 45 min when I was on my way and they said they had a bunch of people stop and look at it and compliment.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

twin1987 said:


> I also the red and black int, with a black ext. Had to order mine also as there was nothing within 500 miles. Mine was the first one my dealer had with that combo and they had it sitting outside for about 45 min when I was on my way and they said they had a bunch of people stop and look at it and compliment.


I wanted Grey or Red exterior with black interior. I went to my local dealer and they had a black ECO with red/black interior. I told my wife...I'm taking this home today. Then the sales guy comes out....that is sold. haha, so I ordered Red with red/black and I love it.


----------



## DJFriar (May 2, 2011)

Any more pics of the red/black interior? I drove a rental Malibu with that interior and loved it, didn't see it as an option on the cruze, but would love to spec on that way.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

DJFriar said:


> Any more pics of the red/black interior? I drove a rental Malibu with that interior and loved it, didn't see it as an option on the cruze, but would love to spec on that way.


_Here's mine for what it's worth.._


----------



## Tp_cruze (Apr 30, 2011)

Derek_sngr said:


> looks nice... i have a cloth interior on my black rs. 2lt but the I think my interior is a little different than than most I've seen i've attached a pic


I HAD to have the same interior in my cruze as well, I like to be different and it's very sharp. I've gotten lots of positive feedback on the interior as well!


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

well, for those that want that style wheel I am sure someone can figure something out. Look at this side by side of the upcoming zl1 camaro wheel, and the volt/cruze wheel










look familiar?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...guess that means a visit to the junkyard when I want / need a new steering wheel, and look for ZL1 Camaro parts (ha,ha).


----------



## 88ls1blazer (May 3, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...guess that means a visit to the junkyard when I want / need a new steering wheel, and look for ZL1 Camaro parts (ha,ha).


well, that may not be too hard to do if people wrap them around poles. But it would let you be able to order the necessary parts from GM to install it on any car with the new corporate wheel...


----------

